# Forum rules



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Please read these rules before you post on any of the forums!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## Carlise (Jul 8, 2011)

*Aprtment available*

Hi

Just wanted to check...I unerstand that the forum does not allow advertising. However, would indicating that you have a flat available be considered advertising? This is not a business, so what other option is there in the forum? It seems as if the upgrade option is aimed at actual businesses...?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Carlise said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to check...I unerstand that the forum does not allow advertising. However, would indicating that you have a flat available be considered advertising? This is not a business, so what other option is there in the forum? It seems as if the upgrade option is aimed at actual businesses...?


yes - that would be classed as advertising

regular posters are allowed a link to a website in their signature, though


----------



## menurana (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing nice post.I have been looking information on Forum rules .This discussion has solve my concern to a 
a great extent..I am very grateful..


----------



## pitter2x (Dec 22, 2011)

*Reply*

Thank for new update.


----------



## WhenweB (Jan 23, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Please read these rules before you post on any of the forums!
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


Hi Johanna - what does it mean if a thread gets closed as not sure why mine was closed today. Its okay as was getting a bit heavy but interested to know what happened. Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

WhenweB said:


> Hi Johanna - what does it mean if a thread gets closed as not sure why mine was closed today. Its okay as was getting a bit heavy but interested to know what happened. Thanks


Hi WhenweB

Some discussions lead no where, topic under discussion long not the real point of discussion, etc.


A new poster was also banned by another moderator yesterday as this person often posts here under a new name ( multiple user names)


----------



## WhenweB (Jan 23, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Hi WhenweB
> 
> Some discussions lead no where, topic under discussion long not the real point of discussion, etc.
> 
> ...


Okay not a problem. Just some interesting comments on there even though they were off the point. Yes I noticed one of the posters had been banned but wasn't sure if he had said something that closed my thread but now you have explained it that is fine. Its a good forum I am finding it very interesting.


----------



## HermiLF (Sep 9, 2012)

New to ExpatForum - thanks for letting me know the rules


----------



## JohnPier (Oct 3, 2012)

Good to know, will be careful to adhere to the rules.


----------



## liz1liz (Aug 18, 2015)

New to expatforum - thank you for notice.


----------



## Dundee44 (May 20, 2017)

It is gratifying to see the forum moderators walk the talk whereby we can receive factual and relevant information to a question.
Thank you, I look forward to learning and understanding about moving to South Africa.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dundee44 said:


> It is gratifying to see the forum moderators walk the talk whereby we can receive factual and relevant information to a question.
> Thank you, I look forward to learning and understanding about moving to South Africa.


:welcome:

I hope you'll find the information you need  

The moderators on ExpatForum aren't immigration advisors though. We're glorified housekeepers. We move things around & keep them clean


----------

